# First effort at mug pressing...



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

*and it it didn't go to well 

I have bought this simple mug press machine here.*










*I have used a Canon Selphy CP800 to print my sublimation image. 
I attached to the cup using my heat tape. I placed the cup in its normal upright postion (was this right? or should I have put it upside down? does it matter? ) 

I just bought a couple of mugs to test on today...the problem was they're yellow. I imagine this isn't ideal (I had planned to print on white anyway) but I don't think it was the colour that accounted for these results*










*So guys, at first glance, what do you think I've done wrong. Not enough pressure? Too much? How long does one leave the mug to cool down?*










thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I may have a complete meltdown as I was not even aware you could run dye sub ink through a Canon printer. Did you purchase the system from a dealer? It looks like you have the wrong printer, the wrong mugs, and possibly the wrong ink and paper.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you're using Sublimation Ink, you need Sublimation Paper, Sublimation treated mugs, Sublimation Ink or High Temp Ink. 

I've seen mugs that people make with Non-Sublimation, but I don't know what they use.


----------



## skinner1691 (May 1, 2007)

Looks like you uses the wrong everything,except the press, Get the right printer and INK and also sub-mugs, you will be amassed


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> I may have a complete meltdown as I was not even aware you could run dye sub ink through a Canon printer. Did you purchase the system from a dealer? It looks like you have the wrong printer, the wrong mugs, and possibly the wrong ink and paper.


I could be wrong but I think you are 4 for 4 on this one. Other than wrong printer, ink, mugs and paper everthing else seems correct.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

heavens gates said:


> *and it it didn't go to well *
> 
> *I have bought this simple mug press machine here.*
> 
> ...


 
I marked up in the text body above.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> I may have a complete meltdown as I was not even aware you could run dye sub ink through a Canon printer. Did you purchase the system from a dealer? It looks like you have the wrong printer, the wrong mugs, and possibly the wrong ink and paper.


That printer is a true dye sublimation printer. 20 years ago this was a common printer type for sub mug printing. It is designed to sublimate to polymer coated photo paper as the "final" product. However, the printed photo paper was capable of being "re-sublimated" onto another polymer surface. Inkjet in 2011 is superior in quality, cost per print, mug selections, etc.


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

God this is embarrassing 

So what Printer and Paper would you suggest guys? I'm currently returning the Canon Selphy


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You shouldn't be embarrassed.

You asked for help and that was a wise decision.

Epson Workforce 1100 with Sublimation Or high temp ink.


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

selanac said:


> You shouldn't be embarrassed.
> 
> You asked for help and that was a wise decision.
> 
> Epson Workforce 1100 with Sublimation Or high temp ink.


Thanks! Do I use ordinary mugs with that? Presumably I still need sublimation paper?


----------



## Surat (Nov 3, 2010)

heavens gates said:


> Thanks! Do I use ordinary mugs with that? Presumably I still need sublimation paper?


No sir. You still need to use sublimation-ready mugs, and Yes, you need sublimation paper and dye-sublimation inks (for your printer)


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

Surat said:


> No sir. You still need to use sublimation-ready mugs, and Yes, you need sublimation paper and dye-sublimation inks (for your printer)


Great thanks. I'm based in the UK and have managed to source the correct printer. Just need to make sure that it comes with the correct ink and paper. Think I've found the mugs also! 
White Sublimation Mugs | Sublimation Blank Mugs | dye sub mugs | dye sublimation mugs

This help has been greatly greatly appreciated guys.


----------



## Surat (Nov 3, 2010)

That's great! 

Now, after you finish your first mug, maybe you can celebrate with some hot tea or coffee IN your sublimated mug! Cheers!


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

Surat said:


> That's great!
> 
> Now, after you finish your first mug, maybe you can celebrate with some hot tea or coffee IN your sublimated mug! Cheers!


I'll be sure to post a pic of it!


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

heavens gates said:


> God this is embarrassing
> 
> So what Printer and Paper would you suggest guys? I'm currently returning the Canon Selphy


I actually had a good laugh over this post but believe me many of us share your pain as we probably have all had that WTF moment. One of mine was when we were doing 150 T shirts using Haynes Softlinks. 2 good, 1 bad, 3 good 1 bad, 6 good, 1 bad and so on.. Turns out we had a bad batch of shirts and some had been sewn backwards with the cotton on the outside and the poly on the inside. Shortly after that Haynes quit making the Softlinks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

heavens gates said:


> Thanks! Do I use ordinary mugs with that? Presumably I still need sublimation paper?


As others have mentioned you need inkjet sublimation coated mugs. 

If you dig around enough you will find that you can do ordinary uncoated mugs using a regular color laser printer and special paper that will allow the toner to release.

My advise **avoid that process** if you want to do this professionally.

I just mentioned this because there are several processes out there that can make mugs.

Epson WF1100 (ink jet) with Artanium inks is what I use. I will be switching to Cobra "HT" inks but I have a ton of re-order art so I have to port art files over first. Since you are just starting out you won't have that concern, so as another has pointed out Cobra and the WF1100 is a good entry point for you.

And don't be embarrassed ... you did the right thing. The biggest mistake people are making starting out is not getting educated _before_ they approach a heat transfer supplier with their wallet open and asking them what they should buy.

Not a knock against our vendors really, same thing is going to happen if you go to buy a new car and ask the salesman what you should get. You already know the outcome of that I'm sure.


----------



## skinner1691 (May 1, 2007)

Call Conde, and talk to them ,thay will get you set up with the right printer,ink,paper and mugs, good guys to work with and fast on the help side of the biz

Bob
IN THE SPIRIT PROMOTIONS


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I'm looking at these printers as I'm struggling to find the Epson over here. Which do you think would be best?

Sublimation and transfers printers

edit: have done a google image of the epson 1100, I suspect that this machine here may be it. I'll try to verify this tomorrow. I have spoken to epson directly today about the B1100 (the same machine I take it?). I was advised that this machine Can take the sublimation ink and paper but they do not supply it.

Thinking of going here for the Epson 1400

Xpres Sublimation

Had no idea how much the inks cost  I hope the profit margins in mugs are worth it 

Tbh If I'm going to invest in this kind of Printer then I may as well as go A3 as people have been asking for some of my canvas designs on t-shirts for a while now. This would be an ideal method I think










Is a bulk feed system essential? Also how much does one get out of 600ml ink-can you replace these separately? 

Thanks again!


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

The profit margin on mugs is well worth it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

heavens gates said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm looking at these printers as I'm struggling to find the Epson over here. Which do you think would be best?
> 
> Sublimation and transfers printers
> ...


I love that graphic.

The 1400 has 6 colors vs. 4 on the 1100, little or no image improvment having the extra colors when sublimating, not worth the extra cost and more possibilty for clogs and banding. Hardcopy photo printing on specialty papers 6 colors do look better. 

Inks in a CIS are individual if I am reading your question correctly, the CIS is bought as a single system. The CIS is not totally essential, however, if you are doing a decent printing volume it makes sense to have one. 

Your ink yield can vary a lot with the ink composition, sublimation inks have better yield than OEM inks, so you need to specify your inks and maybe someone using that ink can chime in.


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> I love that graphic.
> 
> The 1400 has 6 colors vs. 4 on the 1100, little or no image improvment having the extra colors when sublimating, not worth the extra cost and more possibilty for clogs and banding. Hardcopy photo printing on specialty papers 6 colors do look better.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Just trying to acquire a printer in the UK now. Some stockists are out of the Epson in A3 and everyone is awaiting the new Ricoh!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

heavens gates said:


> Thanks a lot. Just trying to acquire a printer in the UK now. Some stockists are out of the Epson in A3 and everyone is awaiting the new Ricoh!


Do you mean this one? Or is there a new A3 version coming?

Aficio


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Do you mean this one? Or is there a new A3 version coming?
> 
> Aficio


Hi its the GX7700 that is imminent


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

heavens gates said:


> Hi its the GX7700 that is imminent


Any links for that? This is a ll I could turn up, and just a rumor mentioned.

Ricoh GX7000 going, going...


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Any links for that? This is a ll I could turn up, and just a rumor mentioned.
> 
> Ricoh GX7000 going, going...


Hi,
it hasn't been released here yet but these guys

http://www.printerowners.co.uk/sublimation/489/ricoh-sublimation-printers.htm

and other sublimation stockists should all be getting it in the next 10 days. Will hopefully know then if it takes the same ink as the 7000


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

Finally done one guys!










My only issue now is printing that small (6Oz mugs) and maintaining my resolution/quality of image. Seems easiest to do this when using vectors in Corel but in that case I don't know how to get multiple copies on the same A3 sheet

Can anyone advise?

Thanks!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Really nice HG.


----------



## Surat (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, that's a full wrap print! very nice! (two thumbs up!)


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi guys

I'm having a problem with full wrap black mugs. I'm using a Richo GX7000 to print. This is the kind of result I've been getting










As you can see within the triangle some of the black has come up as a red hue. On the paper, the colours looks solid and so I assume that this is not an issue with the ink/sublimation paper. Is this kind of effect due to too much pressure? Not enough? Have I not left it to stand long enough or removed the paper to abruptly? Please help guys


----------

